# No signal too BFD?



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a problem with no input coming too the BFD.

Im pretty sure that i've connected it the right way. From the pre-out (SW1) on the reciever, too the BFD input 1 and from that using the output 1 just next too it too the low level input on the subwoofer. I have two subs so i used both channels on the BFD.

No matter how much i turn up both the reciever subwoofer volume and the physical knob on the sub i fail too get any indication on the BFD. Both subwoofers are also completely muted. It is in bypass mode with the top right led blinking. Both Operating Level buttons in the is also pressed in.

Im firstly using one subwoofer y split cable which looks like this:










placing the single phono into the pre-out (SW1) on the reciever. The other end with the 2x phono i convert too a single TRS jack and place this into the input 1 of the BFD. Then again i take a similar cable (1 phone/2x phono) and use an adapter on the 1 phone end converting it too a jack and place it in the output 1. The 2x phono in the other end is then placed in the subwoofers low level input (L+R).



















Doesn't the BFD like adapters?


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

The adapters are TRS (stereo) and Not TS (mono) since i though it need that for it's balanced connections. Does that matter?

Strangely both engine left and right leds are on and i've just removed channel 2. So the channels might be canceling out each other?

Edit: i just removed one rca from the 2 phono too 1 jack and im now getting level indication. So im guessing i need too use mono jack adapters? Do they need too be mono adapters the whole way through or is it okay too leave one of the two adapters stereo?

Im sure my problem is the same as. --> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-electronic-equalization-devices/8442-no-input-levels-all.html


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

So i guess my final question is this:

Will all four of the adaptors need too be TS/Mono or is it enough for only one of the two pr. channel in the chain too be?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I can’t believe anyone would even make a RCA to TRS adapter like the one in your first picture. What you need is a RCA to TS adapter, like this. 









Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I can’t believe anyone would even make a RCA to TRS adapter like the one in your first picture. What you need is a RCA to TS adapter, like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. onder: Do all of my four adapter need too be TS? Because there is also one on the first cable running from the AVR->BFD. That one is a 2x RCA/Phono TRS adaptor.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Everything you plug into the BFD itself needs to be TS. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Everything you plug into the BFD itself needs to be TS. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Right now im connected with one of the two plugs taken out of the adapters connected too the input 1 and 2 and that seem too work although it's at a very low volume and i need the subs at maximum too get 75-85db. In the two outputs i still use TRS on and im having no problems.

I guess the idea is if the cable connects with 2 plugs (y splitted cable) and an 2x RCA-->TS too the BFD inputs it will work but not with an 2x RCA-->TRS. On the other hand if i connect a single ended RCA too the outputs with an 1x RCA-->TRS it will work since the end of the cable is single and therefore mono.

At least that my hypotheses. lddude:

But i'll properly just order 4 adapters even though next week just too be on the safe side :doh: hehe. Were in 6 stores today in my town and all they had were minijack adapters and all TRS. :foottap:

So i'll have too go online it seems. Im just fooling around with it at the moment until my calibrated Dayton mic arrives from the US. I have used most of this day trying too complete the cable connections from the computer usb ports and too my Tascam US-122MKII, BFD FBQ1000, Auddesey Pro microphone and M-Audio Midi adaptor. Got the Tascam and Mic calibrated inside of REW. I just did my first transfer of a filter from REW and i most say it's pretty exciting. :bigsmile:

I would just like too thank you for all the help you provide on this forum. You're awesome Wayne. :clap:


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright i ordered the two 2x phono->jack adapters for the BFD inputs and two phono->jack for the outputs (both types TS this time around). I also ordered one extra 2x phono->jack for calibrating my Tascam us122 (line out->line in) just using an old phono cable i had laying around and putting the adapter on the line in end.

I have a few closing question though.

1. Does It matter what type of Jack i use (TRS or TS) when calibrated through the line out->line in?

2. Do all inputs and outputs of the BFD that is jack connected need too be TS or only ones at either the inputs or the outputs?

3. Im using a Mini-XLR Cable and Mini-XLR-->XLR adaptors (male/female) at each end. Will this work without any problems for measuring with REW and my Dayton EMM-6 microphone?

Well it's properly fine.  Just wondering. onder:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, space. :T


spaceape said:


> 1. Does It matter what type of Jack i use (TRS or TS) when calibrated through the line out->line in?


The US122 has RCA outputs, so you’ll want to use the functional 1/4" equivalent for the loop to the input. That would be TS, not TRS.



> 2. Do all inputs and outputs of the BFD that is jack connected need too be TS or only ones at either the inputs or the outputs?


As discussed, you should be using TS for the BFD ins and outs. I can’t tell for sure if you’re asking, but the BFD is not part of the soundcard (US122) calibration.



> 3. Im using a Mini-XLR Cable and Mini-XLR-->XLR adaptors (male/female) at each end. Will this work without any problems for measuring with REW and my Dayton EMM-6 microphone?


 I know nothing about mini XLRs. If it doesn’t work using the adapters, just use a standard mic cable between the mic and TASCAM.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Thanks for the kind words, space. :T
> The US122 has RCA outputs, so you’ll want to use the functional 1/4" equivalent for the loop to the input. That would be TS, not TRS.
> 
> As discussed, you should be using TS for the BFD ins and outs. I can’t tell for sure if you’re asking, but the BFD is not part of the soundcard (US122) calibration.
> ...


Awesome Wayne. :wave: I won't ask the same question over and over now promise. Hehe. :neener: I've tried Mini XLR together with my auddesey pro mic since i had it from the Auddesey kit. It looked fine on the REW measurements. Then again an ordinary XLR cable doesn't cost much if i find the need. 

My calibrated Dayton mic should arrive today together with all of the correct TS adapters. So im pretty exited about that.  I also managed too find and order an XLR adapter plug to 2 x Phono RCA adapter cable for calibrating with the mic preamp in the loop. So im ready too go.

Btw. Those are some beautiful looking bass guitars you own. :drool:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words, space. :T 

Here are a couple of links that might help with the calibration with the mic pre-amp in line. I’d be interested to see how that goes. The US122’s line inputs have perfectly flat response, but no one’s ever shown us a calibration curve with the mic pre in the signal chain.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/15642-us-144-calibration-question-3.html#post138967
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rds/57178-calibraion-problems.html#post516454

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Thanks again for the kind words, space. :T
> 
> Here are a couple of links that might help with the calibration with the mic pre-amp in line. I’d be interested to see how that goes. The US122’s line inputs have perfectly flat response, but no one’s ever shown us a calibration curve with the mic pre in the signal chain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this Wayne.  I'll do my best too return some information back too the community. :T


----------

